# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  fazer mudas

## André Nunes

boas, comprei ontem uma embalagem de super cola 3 power gel ( e diz que tem particulas de borracha para ficar flexivel), aconcelharambem que essa cola é uma maravilha para fazer mudas de xenias. vou fazer hoje uma muda de xenias e de zoanthus ( o zoanthus partiu-se um canto com 4 polipos,  vou colar o esse frang numa rocha maior para ele se espalhar).
o que eu queria perguntar é se a cola é mesmo essa. pergunta : essa cola serve? querem uma foto da cola para verem?

----------


## André Nunes

bom, se ninguem diz mal da cola, entao vou usala e vou fazer as minhas mudas, para daki a 1 semana colocar no outro aquario ( os corais estao no de 30 litros e vou fazer mudas para meter no de 80 litros).
vamos la ver se me desenrrasco, depois meto fotos das mudas. :HaEbouriffe:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## André Nunes

afinal vou deixar as mudas para fazer na semana que vem...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> bom, se ninguem diz mal da cola, entao vou usala e vou fazer as minhas mudas, para daki a 1 semana colocar no outro aquario ( os corais estao no de 30 litros e vou fazer mudas para meter no de 80 litros).
> vamos la ver se me desenrrasco, depois meto fotos das mudas.


Boas, André.

Sim! Podes usar essa cola...

Uma sugestão: antes de abrires um tópico, utiliza o motor de busca do Fórum, pois há vários tópicos a falar sobre o assunto!

----------


## André Nunes

ok,  obrigado. desculpe ter aberto o topico, se quiserem podem apagalo, eu nao me importo :SbSourire21:

----------


## André Nunes

as mudas nao correram la muito bem, é dificil agarrrar a xenia, depois colei a xenia ao dedo,  depois finalmente colei ela a pedra, ela vazou um likido estranho e ficou pequena. mal meti a muda no aquario os ereitas subiram la para cima ,  mas nao arrancaram nada devido a quantidade de cola que meti.
isto de fazer mudas é muito dificil....

é que em vez de arrancar com uma pinci, cortei com uma faca (tudo fora de agua claro). a proxima ja sei, é arrancar,  mas vamos ver se estas sobrevivem!
e ainda stressei o ocellaris.
so fiz porcaria :'(

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde André

André... André... André...
Experimenta ver aqui no youtube...
'Fraga' lá outra vez, com véu de noiva.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## André Nunes

> Boa tarde André
> 
> André... André... André...
> Experimenta ver aqui no youtube...
> 'Fraga' lá outra vez, com véu de noiva.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


muito obrigado,  da proxima vou fazer assim ,  como no video. ate poupo cola e dedos!

----------


## CunhaVelho

olá,
uma estratégia simples é colocares uma maternidade ou um qualquer recipiente, transparente, pendurado dentro do aquário, encher o fundo com pequenas pedras calcárias, pode ser areia muito grossa, ter o cuidado de abrir muitos buracos no recipiente para que a àgua circule e colocar lá os cortes. Estes ao fim de uma semana estão colados ao areão, depois com super cola 3 gel colas o areão às rochas.

----------

